# Classification of techniques



## Keikai (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wondering how different styles of ju jutsu classify their techniques.

I'm never quite sure just what people mean when they refer to a takedown.

Tsutsumi Ryu classifies throws as those techniques where the defender physically lifts the attacker off the ground to do the technique.

Takedowns for us are techniques where the attacker's feet do not HAVE to come ff the ground. (They can do in the execution of the technique. The attacker may jump in order to avoid injury). Locks can be takedowns if the defender releases the attacker early.

Locks are always on joints and the attacker can not escape once it is on.


Greg Palmer

Tsutsumi Ryu Ju Jutsu


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 18, 2006)

a takedown for us is not a throw, but the same as how you classify them.


----------

